# Is this a known issue?



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm running my S3 Dead stock (not rooted as yet).

I'm paired/connected to a Kenwood KDC-X996 head unit in my car.

Notification sounds on the phone stutter... but only when the phone's connected to the head unit... otherwise it's fine.

Anyone else experienced anything like this? (should I go exchange it while I'm still in the honeymoon period?)

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

"Dead stock", "bone stock"....where the hell do these terms come from? lol

Seriously though, check your messaging settings. Increase the limit or disable the delete messages after X messages feature. See if that helps.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Stock to me means not rooted, stock rom... Though I do have applications loaded... These apps didn't cause havoc on an old lg optimus s...

Was happening both with notifications for both sms and email... But only when attached to a bluetooth device...

I had someone suggest I remove hand scent - no difference...

Based on what I took away from your thoughts, I've deleted all stored sms messages...

I half wonder if its idling to low... thats almost what it sounds like... But again it's not rooted...

I'm half tempted to perform a full wipe and see if it behaves differently... perhaps I should test how my wives s2 works when connected to my stereo...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miller6386 (Aug 23, 2012)

Mine did it with head phones plugged in. A few times the music would stop but no ringtone other times it worked fine. I was thinking more towards the music player on mine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

The thing that's whacked to me about this issue is that I didn't experience anything like this with a phone that had much lower processing power, a quarter of the ram, and was a lesser phone all the way around...


----------



## miller6386 (Aug 23, 2012)

My guess would be it is just a software glitch in how it delays the connection to play the notification tune...


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

It sounds as though this is behavior others have experienced... so perhaps its a phone/platform thing... rather than my individual hardware is fubar...

(Ultimately, that's what I was trying to figure out)


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

So... I took a chance, and rooted my phone... I'm now running XquiziT UVALH2 #50.

So, I nandroided my phone, I wiped it, and the whistle notification seems to work fine when my phone's connected to my stereo via BT...

I restored my nandroid backup and have tried stopping most extra curricular apps from launching automatically...

The only other question that comes to mind is is there an issue with using mp3 notifications?


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Solution...

Root, remove the /system/app/MusicFX.* files and install the DSP manager from this thread... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1709497

The Jellybean leak appears to route notifications through the bluetooth connection instead of through the external speaker...


----------

